# How to replace the battery?



## soric (Oct 28, 2007)

I knew I am asking a stupid question. I am trying to replace the battery for my 2001 altima. I've already removed the negative cable, the positive cable and a plastic cover, but I cannot remove the battery.

Is there any other screw on that battery? thank you.


----------



## 00altimas04 (Nov 17, 2008)

Front bottom of battery.


----------

